# cat 966 too big?



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

hey guys I plow large lots we have been using cat 938s and 926s with 14ft pushers. we do lots like strip malls, bjs, target, schools, churches etc. nothing thats real real big. usually or lots are one or two loaders with a compact loader or skid steer. the loader I know is big but theres one at my cat dealer that is listed for a good price and in decent condition. so I'm wondering if it is too big to the point where it is just a waste. I am asking because I can't find anyone using anything bigger than a 950. So what do you guys think?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It's big, but I don't think it's too big. Quite a few people run machines in the 30k range. Quick spec lookup shows that it's in the 36k range. I certainly wouldn't put a cowboy or a rookie in it, but with an experienced operator I don't think you'd have any issue. 

What are you planning on pushing with it?


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> It's big, but I don't think it's too big. Quite a few people run machines in the 30k range. Quick spec lookup shows that it's in the 36k range. I certainly wouldn't put a cowboy or a rookie in it, but with an experienced operator I don't think you'd have any issue.
> 
> What are you planning on pushing with it?


I'm thinking a 14 for pusher 16ft could work but I'm worried it may be to wide when we plow we push it all to the lowest points of the property. so it will be pushing a lot of snow we are in southern Ny so we get all the new england two snow wet and heavy. But we keep up with it so we only push 2-4 inches at a time.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You're burning fuel for nothing if that's all the pusher you want to run. A 25k pound loader will push those all day long. That machine could push a 20' box in just about any condition. Our 621B Cases could push 16' boxes with no problem in similar conditions. They play with our 14'.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You're burning fuel for nothing if that's all the pusher you want to run. A 25k pound loader will push those all day long. That machine could push a 20' box in just about any condition. Our 621B Cases could push 16' boxes with no problem in similar conditions. They play with our 14'.


ya true may have to go after more open accounts if I get it


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Buying a machine for accounts you don't have...sounds like a successful business model.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

My opinion is not based on a lot of experience, as I have only pushed snow with 2 machines: my telehandler (115 hp, 26,000 lb); and my articulated truck (260 hp, 25,000 lb unloaded, 90,000 if I fill the bed). The truck is the most similar to the 966. 

For what it's worth, I would get a shorter heavy duty box before I went wider.

For my truck, I went with a 16' Protech Super Duty box (5' moldboard, 7' deep wings) because I was worried about width to be able to maneuver around the ends of the buildings. A 16' Super Duty holds as much snow as a standard loader model 24' wide (4' moldboard x 4' deep wings). It is perfect for the long pushes that I do (700-800 feet). The reduced width also means that there isn't much bridging with uneven pavement. I am glad I went with the reduced width, as I found you have to be very careful steering while backing up, as you are swinging the box sideways a long way in front of the pivot. I haven't hit anything, but I am frequently within a foot or so of buildings and so have to be very careful. It would be much harder if the box were 24' wide. 

A drawback to the Protech super duty is it is only a rubber edge, although that works great for me as there is never hardpack, and I have the traction to overcome any resistance. Avalanche and others make similarly large boxes, some with steel edges.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Buying a machine for accounts you don't have...sounds like a successful business model.


I was joking there. because our accounts have lots of parking and tighter areas so pushers over 16 ft get very tight


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

Aerospace Eng said:


> My opinion is not based on a lot of experience, as I have only pushed snow with 2 machines: my telehandler (115 hp, 26,000 lb); and my articulated truck (260 hp, 25,000 lb unloaded, 90,000 if I fill the bed). The truck is the most similar to the 966.
> 
> For what it's worth, I would get a shorter heavy duty box before I went wider.
> 
> ...


good to know. what sized lots is the rock truck or articulating truck or whatever you call it on? 
I wouldn't put anything over 16 ft on it due to the layouts of our lots. now the rubber edge I'm trying to get away from i had a friend who bought a thing of steel and bolted it on this rubber edge pusher. but honestly i like the arctic I'm slowly changing the fleet over to those.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

The truck lives at the Zelienople airport (about 25 miles north of Pittsburgh) It moves dirt when needed in the summer. In the winter, it pushes snow on the general aviation ramp.

In the attached photo, the buildings are 315 feet long, and the distance between them is 75 feet for the two taxilanes toward the top, and 90 feet or so for the one on the bottom. The truck takes all snow from the ramp and the taxilanes (not from the taxiway running vertically on the right) and pushes it to the detention pond on the left. We used to stack snow there, but even through the fence is 15 feet down the hill, the piles became too big and started blocking the hangar entrance. Now we push to the edge of the pavement, and then use the blower the airport acquired to put the snow in to the detention pond.

No salt is allowed at the airport, so we push it once and then let the sun melt the rest. Even on an overcast day, the residual snow is typically gone in 4-5 hours. If the sun won't do it, the airport will broom the ramp area after they finish brooming the runway and taxiway. I think the rubber edge is OK here because the pusher weighs so much that there is good pressure on the edge and, more importantly, there is no hardpack. I have found that setting up the cutting edge 1/8" below the shoes is ideal for what I use it for. 1/4" and there is a lot more friction when pushing and it tends to turn the residual film into ice (I have to lock the differentials to keep pushing), 0" and it leaves too much.

The pictures of the truck a few years old, as we have not had any worthwhile snow this winter. The one from the snowblower is from last year, and was the first time the airport manager was using it, so he wasn't doing a great job.

At any rate, I have had very good experience with a deeper, rather than wider, pusher.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Aerospace Eng said:


> The truck lives at the Zelienople airport (about 25 miles north of Pittsburgh) It moves dirt when needed in the summer. In the winter, it pushes snow on the general aviation ramp.
> 
> In the attached photo, the buildings are 315 feet long, and the distance between them is 75 feet for the two taxilanes toward the top, and 90 feet or so for the one on the bottom. The truck takes all snow from the ramp and the taxilanes (not from the taxiway running vertically on the right) and pushes it to the detention pond on the left. We used to stack snow there, but even through the fence is 15 feet down the hill, the piles became too big and started blocking the hangar entrance. Now we push to the edge of the pavement, and then use the blower the airport acquired to put the snow in to the detention pond.
> 
> ...


It appears to me that rubber edge is doing a good job judging by your pics.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

with the correct operator a 966 should be no problem at all. What i find is that the larger machines come at a lower price used because most contractors want the 20-30k pound size machines. I currently run a volvo l180, and im working on an l150. They are big machines but they make easier work of plowing our airport accounts when the snow is wet. just my opinion.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

It's a big machine but it depends what your doing, If you got a spot where you need 18 to 20' pusher it would be okay. Yes the heavier machines you can buy used cheaper because the smaller ones are more desirable to most for fuel consumption and mobilization etc. 14' pusher would be all I would take a shot roading not in heavy traffic no long distance.


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

We use a 966G every storm. We also cover almost 150 acres of ground. It all depends on what you are trying to accomplish. In all honesty, a 966 is not THAT much bigger than a 950. We run a 16' wide basket on ours (a basket is different than a pusher) and it moves ungodly amounts of snow. All this being said, I am the one that runs it. We have 3 or 4 others I am comfortable with running it. Just have to be careful. Lots of damage in a hurry (backing over cars, ripping pavement up, etc).


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

pushinpaul said:


> We use a 966G every storm. We also cover almost 150 acres of ground. It all depends on what you are trying to accomplish. In all honesty, a 966 is not THAT much bigger than a 950. We run a 16' wide basket on ours (a basket is different than a pusher) and it moves ungodly amounts of snow. All this being said, I am the one that runs it. We have 3 or 4 others I am comfortable with running it. Just have to be careful. Lots of damage in a hurry (backing over cars, ripping pavement up, etc).


Could you put up a pic of the basket? Is it bought or fabricated?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Is it woven or stamped?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

FredG said:


> Could you put up a pic of the basket? Is it bought or fabricated?


Fred, are you still doing crochet on the side?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Can I get an official definition of "ungodly" please?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> Fred, are you still doing crochet on the side?


Not since arthritis set in. lol


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

FredG said:


> Yes the heavier machines you can buy used cheaper because the smaller ones are more desirable to most for fuel consumption and mobilization etc.


You have to remember that larger loaders such as 966's, 972's, 980's & etc are often times purchased new and placed in mill yards, gravel pits, asphalt plants, quarry operations & mining. The hours that are put on them are often times hard hours, meaning they get worked a lot harder than a smaller loader such as a 930 that would be mostly used for multiple uses on different job sites such as handling pipe, drainage rock or broom attachments.

This explains the price difference used, but when sold new it obviously isn't the case. It's pretty common for the bigger loaders to end up over seas when they are traded in by the original owner, just depends on the hours on the machine.


----------



## Robaze (Apr 4, 2017)

Can you share the dealer that has the machine. Am looking around for one. They are very strong but also very big.


----------

